# Daten von SPS über Ethernet 2



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Per Suche habe ich den Thread gefunden:
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2582
Daten von SPS über Ethernet.

Ich suche was ähnliches:

Ich möchte mein Haus mit einer SPS ausrüsten (EIB ist zu teuer) und mein Lastenheft als Anfänger für die SPS soll lauten:
- Ethernet als Bus
- Datenausgabe / Parameteränderungen an LCD oder TP zu erschwinglichen Preisen (kein IP65 oder integrierter Windowsrechner)
- Datenlogging für Auswertung (PC soll blos einmal im Monat die Daten abholen / annehmen)
- Kein Mini-PC mit Win-XP oder WinCE
- 230 Volt, 2 Ampere ohne zusätzliches Relais
- bin kein Elektriker 
- Ausbaufähig
- möglichst nur eine Software für alles und und kein Protokollärger

Klingt vielleicht nach einer Eierlegendenwollmilchsau, aber wie bei Stellenausschreibungen: man darf sich ja alles Wünschen 

Würde mich freuen hierzu einige Tipps zu bekommen 
Danke im vorraus,
Martin


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

*schade keine antworten*

Hat keinen einen Tipp? 
Gibt es noch andere Hersteller die SPS'en mit Ethernet Anschluss und ftp-Technik anbieten?
Danke!


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
1. Finger weg von 230V  :!:  :!: , als nicht Kabeläffchen :!: 
2. Versuch es mal hier:http://www.wilke.de/developmentkits.php?we_objectID=33&tid=951


----------



## Helmut (12 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Martin.k

hab so was schon mal mit Siemens S7-200 relisiert. :roll: 

Zu deinem AP:

1. Bus Ethernet: 
Für S7-200 gibts zwei Baugruppen, CP243-1 (nur Ethernet) oder CP243-1IT (Ethernet, E-Mail, FTP Client oder Server, Web-Server). Ich würde die IT Baugruppe empfehlen, da du damit mittels HTML-Seiten auch deine Parameter ändern kannst.

2. Parameter/Datenausgabe:
Das kleiste LCD für S7-200 nennt sich TD100C. Wird an der CPU-Schnittstelle angestöpselt (PPI). Kann aber evtl. entfallen, wenn du das mit HTML-Seiten erledigst. Macht mehr Spaß und bietet mehr Möglichkeiten z.B. per Wireless LAN vom Wohnzimmersessel aus.

3. Datalogging:
Hier würde ich eine 64 oder 256 Memorykarte für die S7-200 nehmen. Die Daten werden (Programmgesteuert) auf die Karte geschrieben und können auf jedem Rechner der eine Verbindung zur CPU hat gelesen werden. Daten sind im CSV-Format und werden per Doppelklick auf die Datei direkt in Excel dargestellt.

4. 2A ohne zus. Relais
Die S7-200 gibts auch mit 2A Relais.

5. Ausbaufähig:
Bis auf die CPU221 können alle S7-200 CPU's mit max. 7 Modulen erweitert werden.

6. Eine Software:
Die Prgrammierung, TD100C, Datalogging, Ethernet ist alles in Micro/WIN enthalten. Nur die Sache mit den HTML-Seiten ist was eigenes.

Siemens bietet ein Komplett-Paket für S7-200. Enthält:
+ CPU222 (erweiterbar mit max. 2 Modulen)
+ Aktuellste Programmiersoftware
+ Programmierkabel
+ Eingangssimulator
+ Handbuch, Einsteigerlektüre, 24V Motor, Stabile Plastikbox

Neben dem Paket brauchst dann nur noch ein TD100C und den CP243-1 IT.


Infos, gugst du hier:  

www.siemens.de/s7-200
www.siemens.de/microset

Viel Spaß

Helmut


----------



## kpeter (12 Oktober 2005)

Hallöchen

würde eine Rockwell Steuerung nehmen

Mikrologix 1100
hat ethernet an port

6/10 Aus/eingänge 24 V

mit 4 Modulen erweiterbar

als Panel
Mikro 300 Panel auch von Rockwell über die Serielle schnittstele

Steuerung so ca 400 € Panel 300 €

erweiterungsmodul je 200 €


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

*danke, danke für die tollen hinweise *

Hi, danke für die Hinweise 

@ lorenz2512
1.) Ich dachte mir die 230 Volt Klemmen (z.B. Beckhoff KL...) seperat zu setzen (per Klemmenbusverlängerung), daß es eine reine 24V Spielzone für mich gibt 
2.) Dafür muss ich wohl C++ programmieren oder?

@ Helmut:
Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Was kostet so ein Set? S7-200 + CP243-1 + TD100C ?
Ich glaube dass schafft mein Geldbeutel nicht. Mag zwar Qualitätsware sein...
Wieviel I/O's kann eine 200er CPU? 

@ kpeter:
Nach 40 I/O ist Ende oder?

Ein Beckhoff BC9000 kann 384 I/O''s (Analog und Digital). Ich kann noch nicht sagen wieviel es werden, aber sicherlich mehr als 120...
Grüße und danke!


----------



## Zottel (13 Oktober 2005)

*Re: danke, danke für die tollen hinweise *



			
				martin.k schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Ich dachte mir die 230 Volt Klemmen (z.B. Beckhoff KL...) seperat zu setzen (per Klemmenbusverlängerung), daß es eine reine 24V Spielzone für mich gibt
> Ein Beckhoff BC9000 kann 384 I/O''s (Analog und Digital). Ich kann noch nicht sagen


Wenn du schon Beckhoff in Erwägung ziehst, was willst du dann mit der S7???


----------



## Ralle (13 Oktober 2005)

@martin

Ehrlich, ich will keine SPS im Haus haben, mir reicht, daß ich im Job ständig mit SPS zu tun habe. Mein Haus habe ich konventionell verkabelt und auch in 25 Jahren brauche ich mir keine Gedanken zu machen, ob ich eine neue SPS einbaue, den alten Rechner noch behalte (wegen Schnittstelle etc.), das Kabel verlegt habe und und und. Ich bin ja sicher nicht technikfeindlich, aber braucht man das denn wirklich?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

*immer auf der suche*

HI,

@Zottel:
Die S7 wurde mir vorgeschlagen (s.o.). Immer auf der Suche nach dem Optimum...

@ Ralle:
Mir Ich hoffe die SPS läuft 25 Jahre! Einen alten Rechner parat zu halten werde ich finanzieren können.  ie Vorteile der Automatisierung undTechnik finden wir sehr gut, und lieber ne SPS als EIB, oder?

Grüße!


----------



## Ralle (14 Oktober 2005)

@martin

Klar, stimmt schon, aber denk mal daran, wenn du vor 25 Jahren eine SPS eingbaut hättest. S5, oder gar S5-130-er, CPM, PG675 usw. Außer dem autmatischen Öffnen und Schließen von Fensterrollos und dem zufälligen Einschalten von Lichtquellen im Urlaub fällt mit beim besten Willen nicht allzuviel ein, was ich in einem normalen Privathaus noch so unbedingt haben müßte. Auch die Schalterbelgung wird man kaum ständig ändern wollen. Das waren damals so meine Überlegungen zum Thema SPS im Haus.


----------



## Oberchefe (14 Oktober 2005)

Man darf nicht nur die Steuerung sehen, die Software kann auch ins Geld gehen. Wenn der Arme dann noch eine Rslgx500 kaufen muß (und in den 25 Jahren immer wieder mal eine neue Version weil das Windows XY in ein paar Jahren die jetzige nicht mehr unterstützt), kostet die Software schnell mehr als die ganze Hardware.
Die Idee grundsätzlich finde ich nicht schlecht, ich bin selber auch schon am Überlegen was in mein Haus rein soll (nächstes Jahr). Wenn man bedenkt was zum Beispiel ein simpler Treppenlichtautomat kostet, da kostet die Siemens Logo nicht mehr soo viel mehr. Mit der Schaltuhr läßt sich viel anstellen. Auch mit einem simplen Timer kann ein "vergessenes" Licht mal eben auseschaltet werden (z.B. wenn Licht im Keller nach 23:00 mehr als 1/2 Stunde an, dann aus). Hoflampen mit Bewegungsmeldern sind immer wieder mal ein Thema. Auf Tastendruck auch angehen, Dauerlicht usw. Eine Auswertung der Betätigungsdauer von Tastern (kurz/lang/ganz lang) kann sinnvoll und Schaltersparend sein, so könnte beispielweise ein längerer Tastendruck im Treppenhaus alle Kellerlicht auf einmal ausmachen und so einen Gang in den Keller sparen.....

Ich tendiere im Moment zu Wago programmierbaren Controllern (750er) mit der Option auf spätere Erweiterung durch eine EPIS EMD-C128 als Display/übergeordneter SPS. Ich weiß nur noch nicht ganz genau ob Ethernet oder CAN.


----------



## EisenWolf (18 Oktober 2005)

*230 Volt und kein Schimmer !!*

Und dann noch die Kosten für den Handwerker der alles Instaliert da du nicht einmal eine Schalterlaubnis hast  ?? ODER ??
Da steckt der :twisted: im detail.

mfg Mdt.


----------



## Ralle (18 Oktober 2005)

@EisenWolf
Installieren darfst du alles selber, mußt nur jemanden haben, der das abnimmt, bzw. den Kopf dafür hinhält  :lol: .


----------

